# Induktiver Näherungsschalter mit integrierter Zeitverzögerung



## edi (9 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

die Fa.Turck hat mal einen quaderförmigen induktiven Näherungsschalter 
(aktive Fläche 40x40) mit integrierter Zeitstufe hergestellt.
Kennt jemand ein alternatives Gerät  ?  

P.S.
SPS Zeitstufe nicht möglich !


----------



## TommyG (9 Juli 2007)

dierekt net,

aber IFM, Siemens.... die haben sowas bestimmt auch im Angebot. Such mal bei RS, dort hast Du ne Menge Anbieter zusammen. Bei IFM komm ich sehr gut mit der CD zurecht, genialer 'Konfigurator'

Hilfts?

Greetz


----------



## Sockenralf (10 Juli 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Bei IFM komm ich sehr gut mit der CD zurecht, genialer 'Konfigurator'
> 
> Hilfts?
> 
> Greetz


 
Das stimmt.
Da kann sich z. B. Leuze mal eine Scheibe abschneiden  

MfG


----------

